

Show HN: Connector - Simple, zero friction Github -- AppHarbor integration - kkozmic
http://connector.apphb.com/

======
amerine
I don't know what AppHarbor is. I visited their site on my iPhone and it
appears to have worked just fine, I just couldn't tell what they do. Do the
run your tests on azure? Do they just have a management console for azure?

Also, people use Azure?

~~~
barrydahlberg
AppHarbor is an alternative to Azure styled after Heroku. I use both and
currently I would summarize the situation as:

\- Azure is big and stable and ready for production use but it also comes with
the Microsoft way of doing things which can be a bloated and cumbersome at
times.

\- AppHarbor is fast and agile but hard to take seriously as pricing is still
"preliminary" and details around things like support are vague at best.

